# Special Request for a hurting hunter



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Might not be for the opener, but ill smoke a UP squaw for ya with his name on the shell!

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss. We get so attached to our dogs. It really hurts to lose them.


----------



## kenny ball (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry for ur lose definitely will do that for u 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the loss. It's hard to see them go and especially unexpected. lost my first dog in November. She was my shadow for 9 years. Trigger will be sitting on the edge of the big pond in the sky waiting for him. 

I will be putting Triggers name on some shells for sept 1! Bump the thread right before season 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

His name will be on all our guys first shell. Sorry for your loss. It's never easy took me a long time after loosing my first lab buddy


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I had a similar incident a few years back, time heals. Sorry for your lose.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

The first one in the chamber of the season is always one of my late brother's shells. However, the next one in the magazine is for Trigger this year - hopefully on some prairie in North Dakota. God speed my friend.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

First of all sorry for your loss.lost a golden the same way.il feel for you.hand in there. Ill definitely will shoot a few for him and you.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dentaljedi (Aug 24, 2012)

Got Trigger written on the fletching of one of my arrows. I'm trying to get into waterfowl and if I can find someone to show me the ropes I'll throw it on a couple shells too.


----------



## Thirdwind (Aug 28, 2013)

Im not from Michigan, or the US. Im a hunter from Newfoundland, Canada and on my first shell, whether its duck, rabbit or grouse which ever i get out at first will have Trigger written on it. If i lost my chocolate lab, Hunter i'd be devastated so for this hunters come together! Infact, i'll write it on my first bear cartridge too. 

sorry for your loss from Newfoundland Canada!


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bellyup said:


> We may bicker sometimes, but in times like this we all come together. Losing a dog (at least to me) is like losing a family member. It takes a lot of time to heal up.


Still think about past dogs......


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

I had my two year old yellow lab run away a couple nights ago. All I could think about was this thread, thankfully my wife found him sitting in the bar parking lot safe and sound? Trigger will be on my buddies shell too!!


----------



## fromtheblind (Jul 31, 2013)

Could you guys start sending me pics of your shells and arrows and such with triggers name on them! Thanks

Id like some actions pics as well so if you kill a bird with that shell take a pic and send to me!

You guys are amazing.

text them to me at 810-348-6331
or email
[email protected]


----------



## fromtheblind (Jul 31, 2013)

Bump


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Packing the blind bag right now and getting things together for sunday....first 3 rounds out of my Benelli will have TRIGGER written on them..

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I've got a couple with "Trigger" written on them and ready to go Sunday.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

JohnBischoff said:


> I had my two year old yellow lab run away a couple nights ago. All I could think about was this thread, thankfully my wife found him sitting in the bar parking lot safe and sound? Trigger will be on my buddies shell too!!


Last year a couple of my buddies left my gate open when they came over and my dog wandered off,,,, got a phone call at 1:40am,,, you guessed it... He was sitting in the bar parking lot,, waiting for last call apparently. :lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I'll be sending these three out after some honkers in the morning. Good luck boys!


----------



## fromtheblind (Jul 31, 2013)

Loving all the pics you guys are sending me!

Cant wait to see some after they have been shot!


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

Setting these aside for the 1st 3 tomorrow...probably all warning shots, but positive thoughts! 










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

